# What should the Knicks do in the draft?



## Dirtybirds81 (Sep 1, 2002)

Besides everyone rushing and saying Lebron, who should the Knicks select in the first round, and who should they take in they take with the early second round picks?(I think they also have Denver's pick).

I say Darko has to be their choice in teh first round. Legitamate big man, good scoring and rebounding capabilities, and a decent passer.

In the second round, maybe they can take a look at Brian Cook if he is still there. He is an athletic big man that can still use some work. They are not forced to sign him, so they might as well take a good look at him.

With their other second round pick, look towards europe and hope to get lucky like last year's draft.


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

I think they should draft a PF in the second round or maybe a SF or PG. At PF a good fit would be Brian Cook or maybe Matt Bonner. Or possibly a smart PG like Steve Blake.


----------



## SpReE4LiFe (Dec 29, 2002)

first of all brian cook is abust i saw hims play today but then again more reaoson the knicks awould pick him.. i think the knicks should pick underated shooting guard marcus hatten hees from st. johns may favorite team in college. and the knicks have a high lsend round pick and the hatten is so underated if he is available u pick him he will be a pleasant suprise ive seen this kid and the knicks will have a superb chance of getting him if the knicks dont get him i will be ripping my hair out he will be the knicks future point guard


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SpReE4LiFe</b>!
> first of all brian cook is abust i saw hims play today but then again more reaoson the knicks awould pick him.. i think the knicks should pick underated shooting guard marcus hatten hees from st. johns may favorite team in college. and the knicks have a high lsend round pick and the hatten is so underated if he is available u pick him he will be a pleasant suprise ive seen this kid and the knicks will have a superb chance of getting him if the knicks dont get him i will be ripping my hair out he will be the knicks future point guard


yea Hatton is awesome, he's my favorite type of player the kind who can drive, hit jumpers, and hits 85% of his free throws. It would be a great fit, but they had the same chance with Artest and they picked Fredrick Weiss so who knows whats gonna happen in this draft. Also they probably won't pick him because they think Vujanic is a future allstar.


----------



## SpReE4LiFe (Dec 29, 2002)

jesus wow i didnt think u would know about him and i would think u would be the one who says marcus hatten st johns they suk but ur wise word drafting frederick weiss was a mistake and i dont even know who ur talking about thats how much he suks


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SpReE4LiFe</b>!
> jesus wow i didnt think u would know about him and i would think u would be the one who says marcus hatten st johns they suk but ur wise word drafting frederick weiss was a mistake and i dont even know who ur talking about thats how much he suks


I live in NJ so I've seen him play. Weiss well his most famous play is when he was posterized by Vince Carter in the Olympics. I think you know the play I'm talking about Vince jumped over the 7 foot Weiss


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

If I were the knicks I would draft like this -

If they get the #1 - Darko Milicic, they need a center more than a flashy overrated SF.

If they get the #2 - Lebron James, who am I kidding? He will probably go #1, but the he is still not the Knicks #1 need.

If they get the #3 - Camelo Anthony

If they get the #4 - Chris Bosh

If they get the #5 - Aderson Varejao

If they get the #6 - Reece Gaines

If they get the #7 - Kirk Hinrich

If they get the #8 - Jarvis Hayes

If they get the #9 - Luke Ridnour

If they get the #10 - Chris Thomas

If they get the #11 - Sofoklis Schortsianinis

If they get the #12 - Maurice Williams

If they get the #13 - Emeka Okafor

Just my 2c.


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> If I were the knicks I would draft like this -
> 
> If they get the #1 - Darko Milicic, they need a center more than a flashy overrated SF.
> ...


It's too bad Scott Layden is too much of an idiot to realize your reasons of taking your number 1 and 2 picks.

But Layden, as any other GM would, would jump all over the chance to draft LeBron James. New York would draft James because he is a big name and the Knicks need a major superstar to carry them out of the doldrums of the league.

The NBA can't have the Knicks stink for too long; they are the biggest market in the league.

But honestly, I think Layden would draft James first, figure out the rest later (probably with bad trades and max-signings to mi-level players).

Spree and Houston may not like it, but oh well - this is the most hyped draft pick since Patrick Ewing.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

I wouldn't want to pass up on Lebron.

What's the big deal? If The Knicks got number 1 draft and I'm the GM. I'd pick Lebron and trade Spree or anybody to get a big man! Darko is nice and a player that the Knicks need, but Lebron? he's worth the gamble. 

Just trade Spree or Kurt Thomas or Allan Houston and his huge contract and start rebuilding around LeBron. 

Trade for big man !!!


----------



## SpReE4LiFe (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RSP83</b>!
> I wouldn't want to pass up on Lebron.
> 
> What's the big deal? If The Knicks got number 1 draft and I'm the GM. I'd pick Lebron and trade Spree or anybody to get a big man! Darko is nice and a player that the Knicks need, but Lebron? he's worth the gamble.
> ...



draft a big man but not darko watever the best he'll be is half wat vlade divac is if im them i dont draft him plzzzz european players are soft the;y only have a good jump shot. draft someone good that is big but nobody big is good so i say u trade for the first pick with eisley spoon for someone good big. dont invest on big dufuses but right badck with me on this one . whoever passes on reese gaines will be sorry these guys are proven playing on national level lebron james is overated maybe he'll be good but hes nothing compared to the college players reese gaines will be special i see this guy all time on espn . lebron james only scores about wat 26 points these guys get more than that on the college level!!!!!!!!!!! theirs not that much of a difference between the college and nba. but theirs a big difference between high school and the nba. reese gaines as the 2 guardd which is 66 will be good is better than houston at the same size hes better than hoston now in college and iis worth only 1/6 of houstons contract. and 2nd round draft marcus hatten st johns ( best team in college haha i luv em) he will be a good pg very underated they say he cant dribble but he has crazy handle they say that because if they know anything they would know that they have a super freshman which is 5 10 and wat are they gonna do but elijah ingram 5 10 to play 2 guard. so smart scouts like me would realize the versitality. other than that hes the perfect point guard 6 2. so if anything it worked in the knicks favor that he is so underated.. so send me ur commments:

knicks projected lineup- if they are smart like me and get out of the ccap hell but layden is a dumb jerkoff who doesnt know shyt


marcus hatten
reese gaines ( if someone will take houston) maybe houston they lack a shooter
latrell sprewell
mc dyss
big man from eisley spoon trade

out of salary cap hell no more soft tall jump shooters , no more fat monkeys like spoon. it works send me ur comments ( i know celticrules will  ) send me ur replys!!!!!!!!!! reply to this!!!!!!!


___________________________________________
a real leader is not born it rises from adversity - spree4life


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SpReE4LiFe</b>!
> 
> *draft a big man but not darko watever the best he'll be is half wat vlade divac is if im them i dont draft him plzzzz european players are soft the;y only have a good jump shot. *


First of all you are totally wrong when you said that all European players are soft. That's an absurde statment.

Second, Darko isn't a Divac kind of player. He has another style and he is a very agressive player. Not soft at all.


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SpReE4LiFe</b>!
> 
> knicks projected lineup- if they are smart like me and get out of the ccap hell but layden is a dumb jerkoff who doesnt know shyt
> 
> ...


True, Layden has proved himself to be a "dumb jerkoff":laugh: , but calling Spoon a fat monkey is unacceptable. It's a blatantly racist comment and Spoon (although a little overweight) is a good player and could be a consistent contributor to pretty much every NBA team. 

I agree with your thoughts, but don't post that garbage again.


----------



## SpReE4LiFe (Dec 29, 2002)

lol son thats not racist i call my white friend a monkey. hahah its not racist son check it out im sorry u think if spoon was good he would be with the knicks hahaha ur sadly mistaken


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SpReE4LiFe</b>!
> jesus wow i didnt think u would know about him and i would think u would be the one who says marcus hatten st johns they suk but ur wise word drafting frederick weiss was a mistake and i dont even know who ur talking about thats how much he suks


Thank you for your typical, uneducated, steriotypical comment. I hope for your sake your under the age of 13 and just havent realised how idiotic you sound.


----------



## SpReE4LiFe (Dec 29, 2002)

im 16 going on seventeen ur probably some old guy. listen pal im only sixteen and i obviously know more about basketball than you pal. and no im just having fun and spoon does suk man come on who u kidding!


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SpReE4LiFe</b>!
> lol son thats not racist i call my white friend a monkey. hahah its not racist son check it out im sorry u think if spoon was good he would be with the knicks hahaha ur sadly mistaken


Look at your post.

It's sad.

Don't try to start trouble just because someone disagrees with you.

"Son"


----------



## SpReE4LiFe (Dec 29, 2002)

dude ''digital jello'' its nice
no but seriously ur posts are always irralevent . can u write something smart i think im the right one because u never make a relevant point to my points u only make sad comments about how i speak


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

Come on guys!!!! Get back on topic. Don't fight over something stupid like this. Stop the useless fighting and talk about the Knicks

Thanks, 
Celticsrule


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SpReE4LiFe</b>!
> im 16 going on seventeen ur probably some edited. listen pal im only sixteen and i obviously know more about basketball than you pal. and no im just having fun and spoon does suk man come on who u kidding!


First off, Im not going to take the post of someone who says stuff like "jerkoff" seriously, for obvious reasons. Anyways, Darko will be at least the equivilent of Vlade IMO.


----------



## SpReE4LiFe (Dec 29, 2002)

well ''jerkoff' is a nice name for layden. but listen pal the knicks arent going anywwhere my plan is perfect.


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

What can I say? I'm an irrelevant type of guy. 

But honestly, Spoon doesn't suck, and LeBron would be in blue and gold faster than McDyess can say "ouch."


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I dont think Spoon is bad either. Hes by no means a great player, but hes a good role player who comes in and gets boards and does the little things.


----------



## SpReE4LiFe (Dec 29, 2002)

lol i still dont think spoon is good and this will be the knicks future liineup


1 marcus hatten ( st. johns second round pick underated)
2 reece gaines ( 1st round pick louisville very underated)
3 latrell sprewell ( need his veteranship and hes still good)
4 kurt thomas ( very good but i think he'll play the 5 is too slow for the 4 in the east and with mc dyss )
5 mcdyss or kurt thomas more likely thomas mc dyss was one of the premier pf in the west imagine in the east) 

with another coule draft picks and a nice veteran 2004 eastern cofference champs 2005 nba champs


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SpReE4LiFe</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They have no chance of trading Houston his contract is too big. They could trade spree but they won't be able to get rid of Houston's contract. if they get the first pick there is no way they will trade the chance to get Lebron. Even though he doesn't really fit in with the team they just couldn't not draft him. Then layden would probably sign some overpriced old fa's that will get injured.


----------



## Dirtybirds81 (Sep 1, 2002)

Let's say the Knicks do have the #1 pick, and they take Lebron. His trade value is off the charts. There are some teams that may be willing to take let's say Anderson or Eisly along wSprewell.

In return the Knicks may be able to get a star that is in the tier below Shaq, T-Mac, Kobe and the gang. They should also be able to get another solid starter and a young talent.

They should really try to get rid of bad contracts on Lebron's hype.


----------



## SpReE4LiFe (Dec 29, 2002)

thats an excellent point labron is obviouly a bust and get a tmac type player and trade houston and draft reese gaines and marcus hatten. trade everyone in the knicks besides sprewell


----------



## SpReE4LiFe (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dirtybirds81</b>!
> Besides everyone rushing and saying Lebron, who should the Knicks select in the first round, and who should they take in they take with the early second round picks?(I think they also have Denver's pick).
> 
> I say Darko has to be their choice in teh first round. Legitamate big man, good scoring and rebounding capabilities, and a decent passer.
> ...



do you know what u guys just proved my point i mean as soon as i heard he was european i knew he was soft. then i went to checkout the scouting report on him the dude is 7ft!!!!!!!!!! and it says that he will never be a 4 or 5 in the nba because hes just a shooter. thats sad thats really sad hes 7ft:no: i mean come on a sincee he cant play the 4 or 5 do u think a seven footer is fast enought to play the 3 or 2 in the nba hah plz he cant guard spree for instance at the 3 he is too tall so he'll be slow.he wont be a good nba player plz do your mathresearch milicic . there were better players in the second round then him. i mean face it all europeans are soft this guy defines soft europeans are soft american style basketball is the best darko milicic hahahahaha  :devil: :uhoh:


----------

